# fostering a shy dog



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

I am looking for advice on the best way to tame a very shy dog. This will be my very first foster dog. I've spent a little time with him at the shelter where I'm a volunteer dog walker. He was picked up about a month ago, almost seems feral. I started by tossing treats into the kennel and walking away, now it's mostly just sitting in the kennel with him, tossing him treats. He will sometimes take a treat from my hand with my arm fully extended. But doesn't get too close. I've brushed him a few times which he actually seems to enjoy a little- found his favorite spots to be brushed on his ribs. He will settle on a bed or blanket with me sitting nearby. 

And I've had him out on a leash 3 times, twice outside where he's too afraid to even pee - but will sniff around. He will follow me if we go real slow and he stays next to the wall or fence. It takes about 15 minutes or so just to get to the door leading outside. Then I have to carry him back in. He's only 15 lbs. or so. I think it will be much less stressful for him at my place - I hope. I live alone, it's pretty quiet around here, out in the country.

I'm setting up a small room off my living room for him. I have to buy a baby gate. I have 1 dog and 3 cats of my own. A shady fenced yard where I can take him, but not leave him unattended like I do my own dog. There is one big lilac that he will probably want to hide in, so it will be on leash at first. 

I figure the main thing will be to not let him escape! He was hard for animal control to catch. So they named him Ketchum. Probably best to keep him indoors for a while? And just let him set the pace for the socializing? Since he loves treats, any suggestions on using that to gain trust? Just kind of leave him alone for a couple weeks I guess? I'm sure he would feel more secure with a routine, so we will do that.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Just give him time. He will settle in and learn to trust you... It can take weeks or it can take months. But he will blossom in a home environment away from the stress of shelter life  I too have a shy dog that I recently rescued and it just takes time.


----------



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

How wonderful! You seem like you're going to be a perfect foster! Yes, just takes time! Although being in a home environment will speed it up I'm sure.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you both for the encouragement, I'll be sure to practice my patience! 

I was sitting with my back to him at the shelter today and he poked me in the back with his nose! Came right up for his treats too, then surprised me by hopping out of his kennel without trying to hop right back in. He is showing some potential to become a happier, more sociable guy. Hopefully I'll find out more about WHEN I can start fostering tomorrow - I imagine they'll want to have him neutered before it happens. I think I've got everything ready for him, can't wait!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I would play "treat and retreat" as a good first step





Play can be incredibly helpful too


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Wish I could watch those videos but I don't have the technology. I don't get to foster Ketchum - he was doing so much better that a posh shelter transferred him, it's nearer a major metro area. He will get adopted from there. Also more socialization than I could provide in the meantime. They gave me the option of fostering or transfer, I think I made the right choice; but I did cry a little bit.

Instead, I'm fostering another little timid terrier who was just spayed yesterday. In a few days she will be attending a big adoption event in Tacoma, WA where they have had a 90% adoption success rate in the past. She is doing fine with her recovery so far, altho has not peed in the 12+ hours she's been here. She's drinking some and ate a little cottage cheese this morning. Poor thing slept like a rock last night!

So a good start for my foster efforts. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Kay-Lee (Aug 2, 2013)

A lot of love, a lot of patience, and the rescue might need training and socialization with people and other dogs. Never, never underestimate the positive power of a good trainer and supervised socialization.


----------

